# Buying Gateway  3DS in Canada



## Sabregod (May 25, 2014)

What's the best place to buy a 3DS Gateway in Canada preferably with micro sd card included?


----------



## cloud1250000 (May 25, 2014)

I bought mine from eachmall.com for 58$, got it after 3-4 weeks.. legit one.


----------



## Sabregod (May 25, 2014)

Is there a way to purchase one without typing your credit card info? Like Paypal? I'm kinda hesitant to purchase one by typing my credit card info

I found one, it's called nds-card. is it any good?



cloud1250000 said:


> I bought mine from eachmall.com for 58$, got it after 3-4 weeks.. legit one.


 
Is their microsd any good?


----------



## cloud1250000 (May 26, 2014)

Well, I don't trust microsd from such website, it's usually crappy class 2 or 4


----------



## Sabregod (May 26, 2014)

Is this bad? http://www.eachmall.com/goods-7409-7409.html


----------



## Huntereb (May 26, 2014)

Sabregod said:


> Is this bad? http://www.eachmall.com/goods-7409-7409.html


 

That's very cheap, don't expect it to be of very good quality.


----------



## Sabregod (May 26, 2014)

Well, I just purchased Gateway on NDS-Card. We'll see how long it'll take


----------



## nervx (May 26, 2014)

Sabregod said:


> Well, I just purchased Gateway on NDS-Card. We'll see how long it'll take


 
they're almost $100 CAD on that site. you should have bought from eachmall.me and used the paypal method I posted hereP  http://gbatemp.net/threads/cheapest-gateway-3ds.365414/page-2#post-4986382


----------



## Sabregod (May 26, 2014)

nervx said:


> they're almost $100 CAD on that site. you should have bought from eachmall.me and used the paypal method I posted hereP http://gbatemp.net/threads/cheapest-gateway-3ds.365414/page-2#post-4986382


 

I didn't see that  Already purchased it...


----------



## cloud1250000 (May 26, 2014)

"I bought mine from eachmall.com for 58$, got it after 3-4 weeks.. legit one."

lol -.-'' srsly, I bought a lot from them and never had any issue...


----------



## Breith (Jan 16, 2015)

Mmm.... Let go for a *big *bump.

Any new seller for Canada since May? And, if possible shipped from Canada, I don't really want to wait for 3-4 weeks the package from China.


----------



## Pestilence204 (Jan 16, 2015)

I always order stuff from ModChipCentral. Never had any problems. I've almost always gotten my orders 2 days after placing them. They ship from Ontario.


----------



## acidmango (Jan 16, 2015)

I can vouch for ModChipCentral. They have great customer service and I've never had an issue in my many years of dealing with them.


----------



## Breith (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm asking 'cause modchipcentral refused my debit card, so I was a little confused (I don't like when a form accepts the card but not the system afterward). 

Thank you for your advices, I'll do as the support proposed me and pay with an email transfer.


----------



## Breith (Jan 20, 2015)

_Just for the record and for people who will found this thread in the future..._

Modchipcentral staff is *really* stupid. As I said they refused my Debit Card, so I paid by EMT. Payment done on Thursday night, accepted on Friday morning. Perfect.

But this morning the status of my order was still "queued". I emailed them to know why. Their answer: "We don't see any payment from *my name*". Urk. Yes, the firstname on my bank account is different than my usual one, but lastname is the same. And... why this should be their concern?
I mean: they have the order number (this was the EMT password). They have the money. They have the delivery address. What is the problem with who is paying the bill?

So i'm still waiting for the shipping... And great god, they take sooooo long to answer to an email. This is unbelievable to have to wait for more than 5 hours to get an answer.


----------



## Breith (Jan 27, 2015)

_Just for the record and for people who will found this thread in the future... end of the story_

Seriously, modchipcentral's staff is really *really* stupid. Just to add a precision that will have his importance now before moving on, the answer I got about the "wrong name stuff" is because I answered to the previous email I sent them about my Debit Card was not working. I had to do that because they never answered to the new email I sent them with their contact form. It is noted that I explained that in my first email and I gave the new order number.
So, I gave them the name associated to the bank account and got as an answer "sorry there has been no payment received for this". Wait, w00t ? I asked them to verify this and gave them *again* the new order number. New answer : "ok, we got it. Order proceeded but we're out of stock now, you'll have to wait until Monday".

We're Monday and my order has been shipped. I should get my GW this week.
But seriously, the professionalism of this company is absolutely disastrous. They don't answer to email from their form, they need more than 6 hours to answer to an email sent to "[email protected]" (when it's not 24h!) and they don't even read your email before answering! If the first guy had read my email he should have see that I changed the order number and thus should have found my payment.
And also, because of their reaction time, I had to wait 10 days to get my GW shipped. I can wait, but seriously...


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello does someone here from Canada have a good reseller for sky3ds.


----------



## Pestilence204 (Jan 27, 2015)

Breith said:


> _Just for the record and for people who will found this thread in the future... end of the story_
> 
> Seriously, modchipcentral's staff is really *really* stupid. Just to add a precision that will have his importance now before moving on, the answer I got about the "wrong name stuff" is because I answered to the previous email I sent them about my Debit Card was not working. I had to do that because they never answered to the new email I sent them with their contact form. It is noted that I explained that in my first email and I gave the new order number.
> So, I gave them the name associated to the bank account and got as an answer "sorry there has been no payment received for this". Wait, w00t ? I asked them to verify this and gave them *again* the new order number. New answer : "ok, we got it. Order proceeded but we're out of stock now, you'll have to wait until Monday".
> ...


You're complaining about waiting 6 hours for a reply? I've had worse from Amazon and other big companies. And I doubt you had to wait because of the misunderstanding, they were probably sold out when you ordered and you just decided not to read the item description. Also, depending on which payment option you chose and depending on your bank, there's a good chance that they didn't get the payment right away.


----------



## Breith (Jan 27, 2015)

They got the payment, I sent the money on Thursday and they accepted it on Friday. I'm mainly complaning about that, and this is that started everything with the support: they accepted the money but they didn't validate the order: I had to contact them to make them realize that they got the money.

6 hours is not a horrible delay between two answers, but that mean that you only got one per day. This is annoying, specially when they got your money.


----------

